

UK Internet providers reject default porn filters - alan_cx
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22934600

======
alan_cx
I wanted to submit this simply because it is something positive, given all the
NSA stuff.

Yeah, Im sure is not as clear cut as the title suggests, but at least it's
some one, the ISPs, arguing the right way. Well, IMHO, anyway.

